
Bangladesh: Ivermectin + Doxycycline Cures Covid-19 patients - giardini
https://www.msn.com/en-in/news/other/bangladesh-medical-team-says-ivermectin-with-antibiotic-doxycycline-works-to-treat-covid-19-patients/ar-BB14hfa7
======
rpiguy
This was suggested in the US in March and confirmed by Monash University in
Australia in April.

We ignored it in the US because our medical community is almost completely
focused on treating the most severe cases, people who were already vented. I
don’t really believe the big pharma conspiracy theory. I do think that in the
aftermath a lot of people will question why we didn’t try broad spectrum
treatments like ivermectin on patients BEFORE they were severe, even if it
only helped a subset it’s a lot cheaper than venting!

~~~
giardini
Very exciting! The Monash _in-vitro_ study you reference showed shows
ivermectin _alone_ cleared viral RNA within 48 hours of a single treatment!

[https://www.monash.edu/discovery-institute/news-and-
events/n...](https://www.monash.edu/discovery-institute/news-and-
events/news/2020-articles/Lab-experiments-show-anti-parasitic-
drug,-Ivermectin,-eliminates-SARS-CoV-2-in-cells-in-48-hours)

Ivermectin has already been approved for human use against other diseases (as
were HCQ and chloroquine). But another problem intrudes: the ivermectin dosage
levels required against Covid-19 may be toxic to humans:

"The approved dose of ivermectin alone not useful in _treating COVID-19 "_:

[https://www.news-medical.net/news/20200427/Ivermectin-
alone-...](https://www.news-medical.net/news/20200427/Ivermectin-alone-not-
useful-in-treating-COVID-19.aspx)

But studies will continue:

 _" Human trials begin despite warnings about Monash' COVID-19 head lice
study"_:

[https://www.smh.com.au/national/human-trials-begin-
despite-w...](https://www.smh.com.au/national/human-trials-begin-despite-
warnings-about-monash-covid-19-head-lice-study-20200423-p54mm6.html)

Exciting but frustrating work!

And meanwhile in Bangladesh they're actually treating people with ivermectin +
doxycycline!

~~~
rpiguy
I agree, but sadly it will likely be ignored here in the US.

